# Wheel Woolies



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Thinking of getting some Wheel woollies, not a set, just 2 that I`m after.
One to reach all the way to the back of my alloys with ease & the other to get to the back of the spokes.
Can anyone point me in the direction of where I would be able to purchase these please?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have at look at ultimate finish mate.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the only one you can buy on its own is the cranked one for spoke backs,the rest come as a set of 3.

Mike


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

i have a set of 3 not used them yet but they feel well built


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Get them bought, one of my better purchases. 

I would buy the set. You never know when the others could come in useful.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.
They do seem to be the best out there going by what I have read on here.
I have used the (not sure of the proper name, Megs style I think) yellow one with the black handle before, but thought it was a bit rough on the alloys + they kept breaking on me. So its time I purchased a decent set.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cooter k said:


> Thanks everyone.
> They do seem to be the best out there going by what I have read on here.
> I have used the (not sure of the proper name, Megs style I think) yellow one with the black handle before, but thought it was a bit rough on the alloys + they kept breaking on me. So its time I purchased a decent set.


Those MEGS one or the silverline copies are only of use if you want to clean a barbecue


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

there was a group buy on here not sure if still running


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have to agree one of my better purchases, so much easier to keep my alloys clean although it now seems to take twice as long to clean them but they come up like brand new with the new brushes and the obsession hybrid 86 coating


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> Get them bought, one of my better purchases.
> 
> I would buy the set. You never know when the others could come in useful.


Completely agree. 
Got mine a few weeks ago there awesome, never looked back.

Got the set of 3 for £30.60 from UF with delivery :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Just had mine delivered today from CYC. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

mattyh2013 said:


> Completely agree.
> Got mine a few weeks ago there awesome, never looked back.
> 
> Got the set of 3 for £30.60 from UF with delivery :thumb:


No wonder they're sold out at that price :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> No wonder they're sold out at that price :thumb:
> Mike


They were £36 but when I registered for my first order they sent me a 15% off voucher :thumb:
Plus free delivery over £30


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

mattyh2013 said:


> They were £36 but when I registered for my first order they sent me a 15% off voucher :thumb:
> Plus free delivery over £30


Nice one,mine came from Perfectly Cleaned,think I paid around £36 inc p&p with discount code and £17 delivered for the cranked one from Elite,still worth it IMO :thumb:

Mike


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I purchased my wheel woollie (set of three) from Ultimate Finish. Great service and great product, highly recommended.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wheel woolies are excellent. 

Was not pleased with the set I got from ultimate finish though. It never had a large brush. It had 1 small brush and 2 medium head brushes, one with the old 12" handle and one with the new 18" handle.

Ended up returning them and ordering from elsewhere. 

If you buy them make sure you get the set with the new longer middle head brush. Most places like CYC and Polished Bliss have them

Great product though and makes cleaning wheels so much better and easier.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Nice one,mine came from Perfectly Cleaned,think I paid around £36 inc p&p with discount code and £17 delivered for the cranked one from Elite,still worth it IMO :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Definitely, they are worth £36 of anyone's money


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Check out cleanandshiny.co.uk John will sort you out.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Received the pack of 3 Wheel Woolies yesterday from Clean Your Car and couldn't wait to give them a test drive.










Here's the dirty front near side wheel that was going to be the test bed.









AF Imperial diluted 1:4 in a bottle with a foaming spray head

















Bucket filled with soapy suds from Angelwax shampoo and Wheel Woolies left to soak









Imperial sprayed onto wheel and left to dwell 
















Note dirt being lifted off without any touching

Now time to take out the Woolie from the bucket and use on the back of the alloy

















Wheelnuts too









Amazing dirt removal 

















Time for another spray with the Imperial and this time a clean on the front with this brush 

















Then rinsed to leave this 
























Back looks as good as the front now

This is the dirt from just one wheel 









Overall first impressions are very impressive. Easy, safe and effective. They look hardwearing and flexible. Ten minutes from start to finish producing a great result.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Great results. Can't wait to use mine again :thumb:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

You will use all three sizes in the set. The big one is obvious for cleaning the inside of the rim, except....... for the section where the brake caliper is. Then, with most rim/brake combinations you will need the middle sized brush unless you have a tight brake clearance where you'll need the small brush, which is also brilliant for get in and around most grills. I still need a conventional brush as well as I find the woolies too awkward to use for the face of the rim and the tyres.

Has anyone found the angled woolie to be any use? I haven't found a rim yet where it works and still use a wheel mitt for the back of the spokes, particularly the 'U' shaped backs.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

shakey85 said:


> Wheel woolies are excellent.
> 
> Was not pleased with the set I got from ultimate finish though. It never had a large brush. It had 1 small brush and 2 medium head brushes, one with the old 12" handle and one with the new 18" handle.
> 
> ...


Just checked mine after you said that, and whilst the large head isn't the same size as the medium, it's certainly not as bushy as the CYC ones


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Received mine this morning. They are the original patented version from America, they feel great. Can't wait to try them out. All for £32.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got mine from UF in December.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine were ordered/dispatched 2 January 2014

Are mine new or old or other


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Strange.

I checked on the official supplier page and they show CYC, UF and polished bliss as official distributors.

http://www.wheelwoolies.com/wheel-woolies/
http://www.wheelwoolies.com/find-a-distributor

And they look like my pic above, yours look slim. 
Where did you get yours?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> Strange.
> 
> I checked on the official supplier page and they show CYC, UF and polished bliss as official distributors.
> 
> ...


UF, you can just see their logo on the bottom brush  Didn't even think to check against the image on the website when I got them

As per my invoice;
UF-WW-BKIT UF Wheel Woolies (3-Piece Wheel Brush Set) 1


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine have UF written on then then Braun automotive. 

It's almost if they have forgotten to fluff the fibres on your large one. 
Unless you have a new design?
Mine were delivered on xmas eve, so only a week before yours.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> Mine have UF written on then then Braun automotive.
> 
> It's almost if they have forgotten to fluff the fibres on your large one.
> Unless you have a new design?
> Mine were delivered on xmas eve, so only a week before yours.


Yeah mine has that written on.

Dunno if there is a new design. Will have to check.

It's pretty tight/short nap of the fibres so don't even think fluffing them could get them as wide as those.

It feels almost the same as the medium one, just slightly larger


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

m1pui said:


> As per my invoice;
> UF-WW-BKIT UF Wheel Woolies (3-Piece Wheel Brush Set) 1


Mine shows:
WW-BKIT - UF - UF Wheel Woolies (3-Piece Wheel Brush Set)


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

What about the length of you medium one. 
When I ordered UF showed:
Large brush - 18 inches x 3 inches (440 mm x 75 mm)
Medium brush - 18 inches x 2 inches (440 mm x 45 mm)
Small brush - 8 inches x 1 inch (200mm x 25mm)

But I got the shorter handle on the medium, which shows on the WW website:
The kit contains three brushes, Large (18" OAL, 3" dia. head), Medium (12" OAL, 2" dia) and Small (8" OAL, 1" dia.)

Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If I go to the invoice on the "MY UF" page it shows same code as yours and click the link takes me to the listing with the bushy one (there isn't another listing on there).

Might email them and ask


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I would mate. 
Everywhere else they are bushy can't seem to find them like yours. 
Unless they changed the design.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

EDIT: They did come in the sealed pack so obviously just assumed they were right


----------



## raw (Jan 28, 2014)

I think ill be getting these.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine too. 
A long clear slim bag with a white wheel woolies cardboard bit stapled on top

Yours are exactly the same as mine, apart from the large head. 
Strange!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ge03 said:


> You will use all three sizes in the set. The big one is obvious for cleaning the inside of the rim, except....... for the section where the brake caliper is. Then, with most rim/brake combinations you will need the middle sized brush unless you have a tight brake clearance where you'll need the small brush, which is also brilliant for get in and around most grills. I still need a conventional brush as well as I find the woolies too awkward to use for the face of the rim and the tyres.
> 
> Has anyone found the angled woolie to be any use? I haven't found a rim yet where it works and still use a wheel mitt for the back of the spokes, particularly the 'U' shaped backs.


I use my angled one all the time,does what it's supposed to :thumb:

Mike


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

I ordered a set from UF in October - they were advertised as the new set (with 2 the same length) but I got the old set as you picture (3 diff lengths).

Contacted them and they very generously sent me out a free spoke back one as they didn't have the separate 18 inch medium one.

I thought a supplier just sent them some old stock somehow. 
Surprised to hear they haven't updated their info on the site.

Theyre just branded as wheel woolies on the shaft.


----------

